# where did the sun go?



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

from my favourite armchair I can watch the sunrise

so at nearly 8am this morning it suddenly occurred to me that it hadn't appeared!!!



I looked out & saw this










couldn't find my camera - our local weather guy Meteoxabiawho posts on FB took it - he must live really close to me cos that was almost exactly my view!!!


I noticed as he posted pics of the sunset yesterday that it was what I could see out of my back window!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I cant tell you how wierd it was here last night around midnight
A strange low mist came in from the sea and covered the valley below us. All we could see was this sea of mist with the town lights glowing beneath. I'll try and put a pic up later

It was like that film, The Fog!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tis normal here! I watched the sun come up, I enjoy watching that too! Promising to a be a beautiful day........ again! Its been lovely here over the last few days YAY!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Tis normal here! I watched the sun come up, I enjoy watching that too! Promising to a be a beautiful day........ again! Its been lovely here over the last few days YAY!
> 
> Jo xxx


it has cleared up now beautifully

just a bit hazy



it was really eerie -what looked like just a massive thick black cloud blocking out all the light

eventually the sun came up above it & you could see that it was a huge fog bank


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We have mist in the valleys every morning at the moment - our town is on a hill and it pokes up through the mist like a fairytale castle. And it is wonderfully warm and sunny in the afternoons.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the sun is not here in Cairo
Yesterday we had hail out in Rehab and a sandstorm has just passed over us meaning tomorrow every surface will have to be washed down


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well the sun is not here in Cairo
> Yesterday we had hail out in Rehab and a sandstorm has just passed over us meaning tomorrow every surface will have to be washed down


yuk!


we get 'red rain' which reputedly drops saharan sand on us - don't know if it's true or not - but often after it rains in the summer everything is covered in reddish sand


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yuk!
> 
> 
> we get 'red rain' which reputedly drops saharan sand on us - don't know if it's true or not - but often after it rains in the summer everything is covered in reddish sand


Yep, we get that Sahara dust too, but it is brought by the wind called the Levante. It's so fine it gets under the door and into the house!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I cant tell you how wierd it was here last night around midnight
> A strange low mist came in from the sea and covered the valley below us. All we could see was this sea of mist with the town lights glowing beneath. I'll try and put a pic up later
> 
> It was like that film, The Fog!


we're surrounded by almost-fog again - I can see it coming in off the sea & over Móntgo from Dénia & across from Cumbre del Sol



where are those pics Strav?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

No fog here, altho when the sun goes down it really turns chilly!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> No fog here, altho when the sun goes down it really turns chilly!
> 
> Jo xxx


it just dropped behind the fog here & it is distinctly chilly

it's been pretty warm all day then suddenly it's cold & dark




not quite enough for the snuggly yet though..........


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

This was the very strange sight at just after midnight outside our house the night before you put this thread up

Thats a valley with towns below us in the distance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> This was the very strange sight at just after midnight outside our house the night before you put this thread up
> 
> Thats a valley with towns below us in the distance


great pic!!

it really was eerie, wasn't it?

it still hasn't really cleared here yet


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> This was the very strange sight at just after midnight outside our house the night before you put this thread up
> 
> Thats a valley with towns below us in the distance


Wierd, but it's a beautiful picture stravinsky.
It was very foggy all morning here today and it affected a large area because Baraljas airport had problems and that must be about 35 kms from us.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> This was the very strange sight at just after midnight outside our house the night before you put this thread up
> 
> Thats a valley with towns below us in the distance



Wow, what an amazing photo

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks all .... just lucky really ...... and a 30 second exposure


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Are you sure it is not all those people now outdoors smoking causing this?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Are you sure it is not all those people now outdoors smoking causing this?





actually I just saw on the news that almost the entire country is covered in fog


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> actually I just saw on the news that almost the entire country is covered in fog


Yes, we're foggy and damp this morning, I think the sun will breakthu eventually. Its all the rain we had. Now the ground is heating up and the water is evaporating - I think thats what I learnt in my science lessons waaaayy back in my school days lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Aye, we're foggy & chilly up here....... at least I thought it was chilly until I saw the -4's & -3's forecast for the next week



Doggy


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Cloud here today& apparently tomorrow !!  Weeks of sun & now 2 days of this. I'll lose the will to live.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> actually I just saw on the news that almost the entire country is covered in fog


It isn't foggy here, though it is very damp - I just cant get the washing dry at the moment - it is taking days! We sometimes have a strange fog here, but normally not till later in the year. Sometimes we even get it in summer, and you can be walking down the road and it can go from chilly to hot and back again as you walk along.

BTW, that was an amazing picture, Stravinsky - you must live at a very high altitude!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Very grey and cold here today! Went for a walk and some lunch on the seafront and it was very bleak, almost like England!! The seafront cafes were all fairly busy tho which was nice to see

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Very grey and cold here today! Went for a walk and some lunch on the seafront and it was very bleak, almost like England!! The seafront cafes were all fairly busy tho which was nice to see
> 
> Jo xxx


flippin freezing here today!!


the bar was packed indoors today - just a couple freezing outside with the heater on full blast


before the smoking ban it was the other way round...........














oops - is that the wrong thread?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> Very grey and cold here today! Went for a walk and some lunch on the seafront and it was very bleak, almost like England!! The seafront cafes were all fairly busy tho which was nice to see
> 
> Jo xxx


Blue skies here still, but the wind has got up - actually got the washing dry on the same day!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Blue skies here still, but the wind has got up - actually got the washing dry on the same day!


no chance of that here - or even in the same week


except in the tumble dryer - I'm so dreading the electricty bill


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Very grey and cold here today! Went for a walk and some lunch on the seafront and it was very bleak, almost like England!! The seafront cafes were all fairly busy tho which was nice to see
> 
> Jo xxx


Actually we've just landed at Bristol, our lift was a bit late turning up and we sat and waited in warm sunshine for half an hour...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Actually we've just landed at Bristol, our lift was a bit late turning up and we sat and waited in warm sunshine for half an hour...


When I landed there on Dec 24th there was a foot of ICE, not snow, everywhere!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> When I landed there on Dec 24th there was a foot of ICE, not snow, everywhere!


Well down in Malaga province this weekend the temperature is forecast to drop a least 5 degrees. 
And I was just beginning to think how mild it has been this year compared to last!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Well down in Malaga province this weekend the temperature is forecast to drop a least 5 degrees.
> And I was just beginning to think how mild it has been this year compared to last!


same here - to a max of 9/10º & down to freezing overnight - very rare that happens on our little bit of coast

I blame my dad - everyone here always jokes that when you have guests from the UK the weather turns bad - he's been here a month now & apart from the odd lovely day, it's either been grey & damp or too windy to enjoy sitting outside


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> Well down in Malaga province this weekend the temperature is forecast to drop a least 5 degrees.
> And I was just beginning to think how mild it has been this year compared to last!


:Cry::Cry::Cry:

Jo xxx


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

> apart from the odd lovely day, it's either been grey & damp or too windy to enjoy sitting outside


Not so up here on the hill! Been gorgeous up here for weeks, plants very confused, and it was quite a shock when the fog appeared a couple of days ago!!I sometimes think we live in different places xab...-


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> Not so up here on the hill! Been gorgeous up here for weeks, plants very confused, and it was quite a shock when the fog appeared a couple of days ago!!I sometimes think we live in different places xab...-


actually it's rare that it's so horrid down here & lovely up there - usually this time of year you're in the clouds & we have sun - this time it has rolled in from the sea & sat here

today is gorgeous though - but the forecast was for rain


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> actually it's rare that it's so horrid down here & lovely up there - usually this time of year you're in the clouds & we have sun - this time it has rolled in from the sea & sat here
> 
> today is gorgeous though - but the forecast was for rain


Still fine and sunny in the southwest, but _mucho fresquito_ as the locals say.


----------

